# WHAT is the BEST SWORD for HOME DEFENSE??



## frankieus

Right, I guess many of you would say that the best weapon for home defense would be a shotgun or similar but in my country is virtually impossible to acquire such licenses. Having a firearm without a license grants you years in jail not to mention using it! Even swords cannot be acquire as weapons but as collection item or decoration, so legally speaking if I protect myself with it would be like using a a decorative jar.

Unfortunately thieves have become in these days extremely violent in my country when it comes to break ins; before they would wait for you to be out of home and then would search the house for money and jewels. Now they don't bother, they wait till *you are at thome*, and then they break in and torture you to force you disclose the location of money or jewels... and you better have something to disclose cause otherwise they won't believe you and you'll have to go through an ordeal.

I guess most of us agree there is no such thing a "best sword" cause it depends on the situation, therefore, I would like to present the most usual scenario in the modern house break ins in my country so that we can discuss about the best weapon for that situation. I am really interested in your point of view since I know many of you are great experts in the field.

*Situation to consider* (according to police records)*: *


Two intruders (minimum) breaks into your house.
At least one carries a fireman axe (They use it to break doors in case you lock yourself in a room)
The other/s usually carry big knifes, knuckle dusters and so on...
Occasionally they might bring a handgun though not so common since they know you don't have one at home anyway.

*"Weapons" that I can legally purchase in my country:*


Baseball bats.
Knifes & Swords.
Hammers, Axes, Chainsaw... Any garden tool.

*My guess for the best weapon:
*

If I use a baseball bat against the axe I am done, so nope... And so it goes for the Hammer or any garden tools that I know.
The axe would be a fifty-fifty thing against the guy with the axe and two slow to contain two attackers.
The Chainsaw looks terrific in theory but have a few drawbacks that makes it not so good choice:
might not work, or take me too much time to make it work.
heavy and slow.
a blow with the axe on the chainsaw might take the chain out of the rails leaving me with no weapon at all.

So that leaves me with a sword/s as best choice...
*rapier & dagger*: with a trapping dagger the rapier might be the best choice for unarmored 1-1 duels, but this is not 1-1 and a good cutting powers seems to me a must in this situations.
*one long sword*: perhaps if I am in the middle of the dinning room they would be the best choice, but if in a small room they could be really hard to maneuver. On the other hand they will be the best to keep away the intruder with the axe. But if I go for one long sword I think it is better a double edge longsword so that I can handle one attacker at 12 and other at 6 ( hitting with the backside edge at 6 and rapidly hitting at 12 without repositioning the blade).
*two short swords*: great for small spaces, perhaps not so great against the axe, but so far imagining myself in that situation the two short swords seems to give me the best options; against the axe I can block and attack at the same time, and against the 12-6 I can use one blade for 12 and the other for 6.

*Conclusion: *Well I think the best choice is *two short single edge swords*. So how about *two Chinese butterfly swords*?

I would really appreciate you answers and help. Thank you very much.


----------



## Ninjamom

I think you have to assume that multiple armed house-intruders won't really care if they are breaking your country's stringent anti-gun laws.  Meaning: you will probably be bringing a sword to a gunfight.


----------



## frankieus

You might be right and then my only choice is to beg for mercy, but it is also true that, because they know I won't have a firearm, often they rely on big knifes and axes. So I still think the question makes lot of sense... At least in my country.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

Why not bar your windows,change your locks,get a security system,get a trained dog.



> Even swords cannot be acquire as weapons but as collection item or decoration, so legally speaking if I protect myself with it would be like using a a decorative jar.


 
It is a real sword right not a 440 stainless steel one?

How about a spear gun or a cross bow?

A theif usually wants an easy house to pick if you have bared windows and doors and a security system chances are he is going to run away.

There are better weapons than a sword such as a good old fashion aluminum bat.


----------



## frankieus

Yes, real sword considered as a collection item.

Spear guns are banned too, even a simple defense spray is illegal in my country, even blowpipes are banned. The cross bow only if for sports. Nonetheless using arrows could be fine for one intruder (assuming you don't miss), but they're always at least two so I don't think it would work.

About the locks and security systems... As I said they wait till you are at home, they only have to wait for some of your family members to go inside home to hold the door and break in... In any case I am not saying that passive security method has not to be there, just that they're not always enough.

Aluminum bat? sure... with some magic spells maybe?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

What about a machette?  They're like $10 at Walmart near me, sold in the camping area, no questions asked.  


Defensive spray substitute - Wasp killer.  Long range, burns, is v.bad for them. 

Also, take some classes in Jodo (not Judo), and learn how to use a Jo, or any short staff type thing like a broom or shovel handle.


----------



## frankieus

Bob Hubbard said:


> What about a machette?  They're like $10 at Walmart near me, sold in the camping area, no questions asked.
> 
> 
> Defensive spray substitute - Wasp killer.  Long range, burns, is v.bad for them.
> 
> Also, take some classes in Jodo (not Judo), and learn how to use a Jo, or any short staff type thing like a broom or shovel handle.


Well, the butterfly swords are machete like so I guess we agree on that.

I didn't know about the wasp killer! I'll check on that! good tip, thank you. Hope that thing is not banned too. Very interesting the Jodo thing as well, thank you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Something else to consider - wakasahi's.  Shorter sword, easier to use in a cramped location.  A katana or other long sword isn't much use in a doorway.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

> Yes, real sword considered as a collection item.
> 
> Spear guns are banned too, even a simple defense spray is illegal in my country, even blowpipes are banned. The cross bow only if for sports. Nonetheless using arrows could be fine for one intruder (assuming you don't miss), but they're always at least two so I don't think it would work.
> 
> About the locks and security systems... As I said they wait till you are at home, they only have to wait for some of your family members to go inside home to hold the door and break in... In any case I am not saying that passive security method has not to be there, just that they're not always enough.
> 
> Aluminum bat? sure... with some magic spells maybe?


 
How about a chain with a sickle on it?
Well if someone waits for you to open the door then its not going to matter what weapon you use because they got you by surprise.

An Aluminum bat is great because  it a good range weapon and it might be able to hold up against a strike from an Ax and can dull bladed weapons.

Can I ask what country you live in?


----------



## frankieus

Bob Hubbard said:


> Something else to consider - wakasahi's.  Shorter sword, easier to use in a cramped location.  A katana or other long sword isn't much use in a doorway.


but wakasahi (the pictures I've seen) do not protect your hand, right? trying to stop the axe with that could be tricky


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

It is called a Tsuba it is not bullet proof but it is there to protect your hand and allow your hand not to slip.


----------



## frankieus

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> How about a chain with a sickle on it?
> Well if someone waits for you to open the door then its not going to matter what weapon you use because they got you by surprise.
> 
> An Aluminum bat is great because  it a good range weapon and it might be able to hold up against a strike from an Ax and can dull bladed weapons.
> 
> Can I ask what country you live in?




¿chain with a sickle? I didn't think about that... but seems to me a good option against one opponent... and remember inside the small spaces of a house the chain might not have much use.

It could be a family member the one they use to break in, then you'll have to help him anyway.

Sorry, when you said a bat I thought you were kidding. Do you honestly believe is a better choice fo fight an ax than, let's say, a katana? Well... now I am surprised.


----------



## frankieus

I forgot... I live in Spain.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

Having handled a sword a real one before.

I can tell you that if you hit it against a blunt object it will ruin the blade.
Same will most likely go for an ax. However since I have not hit an Aluminum bat with an Ax I can only speculate.

The chain is for long distance and the sickle is for close distance.

Nothing is fool proof and going up against more than one armed person without a gun puts you at a disadvantage.

Even with a Machete you may get killed. By the way I have used a decent chain in a small closed area fine.


----------



## jks9199

Bob Hubbard said:


> What about a machette?  They're like $10 at Walmart near me, sold in the camping area, no questions asked.
> 
> 
> Defensive spray substitute - Wasp killer.  Long range, burns, is v.bad for them.
> 
> Also, take some classes in Jodo (not Judo), and learn how to use a Jo, or any short staff type thing like a broom or shovel handle.


Machetes are very, very effective weapons.  

Bob's got some great advice here.

But I'm going to start a bit more basic.  What do you know how to use?  Because you're better off sticking with something you can actually use, like a bat or a cane, than trying to figure out how to use a sword effectively when the bad guy's already at the door.  You can practice and train much more openly with a bat or similar item than any sword -- and if you haven't actually struck objects with it, and cut things, you're in for a shock with anything.

Learn to use a short stick or cane; you can adapt the tactics to anything close.  It's not a glaringly obvious weapon, and won't raise questions having it handy.  And they require less training than swords.

As an aside -- butterfly swords require fairly extensive training to be effective.


----------



## frankieus

jks9199 said:


> Machetes are very, very effective weapons.
> 
> Bob's got some great advice here.
> 
> But I'm going to start a bit more basic.  What do you know how to use?  Because you're better off sticking with something you can actually use, like a bat or a cane, than trying to figure out how to use a sword effectively when the bad guy's already at the door.  You can practice and train much more openly with a bat or similar item than any sword -- and if you haven't actually struck objects with it, and cut things, you're in for a shock with anything.
> 
> Learn to use a short stick or cane; you can adapt the tactics to anything close.  It's not a glaringly obvious weapon, and won't raise questions having it handy.  And they require less training than swords.
> 
> As an aside -- butterfly swords require fairly extensive training to be effective.


I don't really know how to use nothing at all... I just have experience with martial arts without weapons (Karate, Tae-Kwon-Do, Tai Chi... Some Judo)

The idea was to find out what weapon offers an strategic advantage in that situation and then learn how to use it, at least in its basic form. 

So yes, I guess using two swords at the same time is not as imple as using one, or using a bat, but probably I can learn and practice a few techniques with them even if I am not an expert. 

About the stick... perhaps you're right but then I would really need to be an expert to beat an ax with a stick. 

Are truly butterfly swords that difficult to handle?


----------



## Langenschwert

jks9199 said:


> Machetes are very, very effective weapons.
> 
> Bob's got some great advice here.


 
Yup. Machetes are great. And cheap. And legal in most areas.



> But I'm going to start a bit more basic. What do you know how to use? Because you're better off sticking with something you can actually use, like a bat or a cane, than trying to figure out how to use a sword effectively when the bad guy's already at the door. You can practice and train much more openly with a bat or similar item than any sword -- and if you haven't actually struck objects with it, and cut things, you're in for a shock with anything.


 
That's the key right there. A poorly used weapon won't do you any good. If you're going to use a sword, then train it, and train it HARD.



> Learn to use a short stick or cane; you can adapt the tactics to anything close. It's not a glaringly obvious weapon, and won't raise questions having it handy. And they require less training than swords.


 
I'd recommend La Canne Vigny as a good system for that. It assumes you've got a cane with a brass head or wooden ball for a grip, and makes the most of it. Paladin Press puts out a good video that could supplement whatever stick/sword training you're already doing. If there's a Savate school that teaches La Canne nearby, study it and remember what's "sporting" and what's not. Since you're in Spain, training in Jogo do Pau would be a good idea as well. I imagine someone from Portugal is living in Spain teaching it.

Europe has many indigenous stick arts that will serve you well, if you can find them. Good luck in your search.

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Grenadier

If you can purchase knives in Spain, then I'd recommend going with a stout fixed-blade knife.  

Something like this:

http://www.thekershawstore.com/Kershaw_Military_Knife_Plain_p/k4351.htm

http://www.thekershawstore.com/Kershaw_Trooper_Plain_p/k1007.htm

http://www.coldsteel.com/oss.html


----------



## girlbug2

Back in his college days my dh actually did use a machete to defend himself from an attempted home robbery ( I witnessed this). He didn't have to actually strike anybody with it, the sight of him pulling it up as he turned to face them at the door was enough to cause them to turn and run. However he is a trained martial artist with some understanding of how to handle that type of weapon; he would certainly have been effective with it if they had not run away.

I think the element of surprise that a homeowner actually is brandishing a machete at a would-be intruder works well if and only if you catch them before they've managed to enter. That makes the retreat option easier for them. Once they're inside you'd better really know how to "bring it".


----------



## frankieus

Yeah I agree about the psicological dimension of the weapon. That is why that I think taht if I use a stick, regardless how good I am with it, the intruder might not feel specially threaten and will try to attack... a sharp sword, they'll think twice.


----------



## Cryozombie

An alternative to wasp killer is a strong mix of Bleach and water in a spray bottle.  Don't tell me household bleach is illegal there too... I'd move out of Spain. LOL.


----------



## Brian King

*JadecloudAlchemist wrote:*



> Why not bar your windows,change your locks,get a security system,get a trained dog.


 
Good advice there. Get a dog or two dogs. 

I would make one room a safe room (master bedroom for instance) metal door very good locks. Most hallways leading to bedrooms are narrow so that caltrops on a shelf that you can spread while fleeing to your safe room with your family and dogs. Arm everyone that lives with you. Have a cell phone that you can call the authorities for aid. Be prepared to kill. A bat is good for breaking knees and elbows/shoulders and then braining the pos. A jo/bo can be very effective even in narrow halls (think playing billiards) 

A sword might be a good tool if you know how to use it. A bat or other stick will let you give the pos the injury that they need from crippling to termination depending on the fight in them and the fight in you. A stick can be trained in the open and can be intimidating even a broom to the face of an attacker while you break their knee from below. Sticks are often less messy than bladed weapons making it easier to clean up the area after all said and done and easier on juries as well when they view the photos of the scene. If you are thinking of sword for intimidation then get the meanest looking one you can find. Think Klingon batlith type of fantasy weapon but one well made.

Find a means of tempering your soul so that if thieves break into your home you can efficiently take care of the situation even if it means brutally killing them and to be able to do that purposely not in some kind of rage (even if the rage is justifiable or not.) Prepare your family for the blood and gore especially if you use bladed weapons. Prepare yourself to stay in the fight even with an ax blade buried in your chest and your arm shorter by half.

If you have to face bladed weapons learn first aid and teach the others in your house. I am not talking CPR here but trauma care. Have the proper tools and training to keep you alive. Quick Clot blood clotting packs, large wound stuffing material, large wound binding material, different lengths and thicknesses tourniquets, fluids and knowledge of IVs at the minimum should be on hand and both you and another should know how to use them. 


Do you have neighbors that are fighters as well as neighbors that are nosey? Form a protective group that says on suspicion we will all gather and if provoked do the block party on the thieves. As an anti-crime message nothing beats 10 or 50 angry neighbors putting the boots to screaming thieves on the television to convince other thieves that they should stay away from that neighborhood. 

Think about moving to a country that values your life and the life and safety of your family more than the killers robbers and rapists. That your government puts you in the position of having to beg for mercy should be enough for the populace to hang the politicians burn the buildings and start over, but that is my own opinion. 

Good luck
Regards
Brian King


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

Hey Brian good points!!

Reminds me of a story when the front door was open and my neighbor came running next to me with his gun!!

So having good neighbors can be an effective way to prevent and deal with robberies.

The nice thing about dogs is they can alert you someone is coming and if they are trained to attack even better.

Having bars on doors and windows is great. Most bad 'hoods" have them for a reason.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

I would first invest in some very good hardware for my doors, windows, etc.  

Then I think you should defnitely look at gettting a dog.  Preferably a smart dog like maybe a german shepherd.  This way it can be trained to protect you and your family.  

Keep a cell phone by your bed and go to bed with the number set for your local 911 or emergency number.  

Invest in a Security system.  Burglars will simply go somewhere else.  

Invest in your martial training.  Find a school and instructor that has what you are looking for in personal protection.

Finally as to the tool for home weapon defense.  Firearms are always top choice but in your local that looks like an impossibility.  So after a firearm a blade would logically be the next step.  There are lots of home defense blades available however you will need some training in how to use them.  Bob's advice on a machete is very good and sound and practical based on the price.  You could also look at a filipino style blade such as this: 
http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/2008/11/06/philippines-force-recon-marine-ginunting/

You will need training and instruction.  This is simply something that you need to think about.  Having a tool is not the same as being able to use that tool.  

Good luck!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Brian said:


> *JadecloudAlchemist wrote:*
> 
> 
> Good advice there. Get a dog or two dogs.
> 
> I would make one room a safe room (master bedroom for instance) metal door very good locks. Most hallways leading to bedrooms are narrow so that caltrops on a shelf that you can spread while fleeing to your safe room with your family and dogs. Arm everyone that lives with you. Have a cell phone that you can call the authorities for aid. Be prepared to kill. A bat is good for breaking knees and elbows/shoulders and then braining the pos. A jo/bo can be very effective even in narrow halls (think playing billiards)
> 
> A sword might be a good tool if you know how to use it. A bat or other stick will let you give the pos the injury that they need from crippling to termination depending on the fight in them and the fight in you. A stick can be trained in the open and can be intimidating even a broom to the face of an attacker while you break their knee from below. Sticks are often less messy than bladed weapons making it easier to clean up the area after all said and done and easier on juries as well when they view the photos of the scene. If you are thinking of sword for intimidation then get the meanest looking one you can find. Think Klingon batlith type of fantasy weapon but one well made.
> 
> Find a means of tempering your soul so that if thieves break into your home you can efficiently take care of the situation even if it means brutally killing them and to be able to do that purposely not in some kind of rage (even if the rage is justifiable or not.) Prepare your family for the blood and gore especially if you use bladed weapons. Prepare yourself to stay in the fight even with an ax blade buried in your chest and your arm shorter by half.
> 
> If you have to face bladed weapons learn first aid and teach the others in your house. I am not talking CPR here but trauma care. Have the proper tools and training to keep you alive. Quick Clot blood clotting packs, large wound stuffing material, large wound binding material, different lengths and thicknesses tourniquets, fluids and knowledge of IVs at the minimum should be on hand and both you and another should know how to use them.
> 
> 
> Do you have neighbors that are fighters as well as neighbors that are nosey? Form a protective group that says on suspicion we will all gather and if provoked do the block party on the thieves. As an anti-crime message nothing beats 10 or 50 angry neighbors putting the boots to screaming thieves on the television to convince other thieves that they should stay away from that neighborhood.
> 
> Think about moving to a country that values your life and the life and safety of your family more than the killers robbers and rapists. That your government puts you in the position of having to beg for mercy should be enough for the populace to hang the politicians burn the buildings and start over, but that is my own opinion.
> 
> Good luck
> Regards
> Brian King



Great post.  I would rep. you if I could!


----------



## frankieus

Cryozombie said:


> An alternative to wasp killer is a strong mix of Bleach and water in a spray bottle.  Don't tell me household bleach is illegal there too... I'd move out of Spain. LOL.


Right... I have even thought about a water pistol with some really acid stuff on it but any of these sprays wouldn't have much stopping power. Just check this video:

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=hMttrTtkYDg

A police officer is killed after he massively sprays the killer. He  shoots the police and runs away in the car. So unless the sprays knocks the guy inmediately I might get the ax splitting my head.


----------



## Xue Sheng

I have to admit my very first thought at seeing this post "WHAT is the BEST SWORD for HOME DEFENSE??" well it all depends on how many Visigoths are attacking

But it appears the 2 Brians (Brian King and Brian R VanCise) got it IMO


----------



## Sukerkin

Bob Hubbard said:


> Something else to consider - wakasahi's. Shorter sword, easier to use in a cramped location. A katana or other long sword isn't much use in a doorway.


 
Just to elaborate on this essentially true statement; a katana is a versatile weapon that can be used in restricted environs ... if you are trained in using it.  If you are not, then it is almost as much a danger to the user as it is to the opponent.

Having reached nidan in MJER, I have learned that doorways, low ceilings, narrow corridors do not prohibit effective use of katana.  The real problem with using such a weapon is that it is not a terribly effective way to subdue an assailant within the limits of the law - slicing off limbs or opening them up from sternum to crotch is considered excessive in most circumstances.


----------



## frankieus

Sukerkin said:


> Having reached nidan in MJER, I have learned that doorways, low ceilings, narrow corridors do not prohibit effective use of katana.



But wouldn't be yourself more efficient with two wakasahi instead one katana? specially considerent that intruders don't come alone.



Sukerkin said:


> The real problem with using such a weapon is that it is not a terribly effective way to subdue an assailant within the limits of the law



Well... in my country you can legally use an equal force to the attack you're suffering. So if the intruder have no weapons I cannot attack him with the sword without getting in troubles but in this case the threat would be enough to make him run. 

Anyway they always come arm so the use of the sword would be legal. At least in my country.


----------



## Sukerkin

It has been my experience that people consistently underestimate just how hard it is to use two weapons at the same time with any efficiency.  

Untrained you will be quite likely to cut yourself trying to use twin wakizashi.  You'd be better off with one, leaving your off-hand free for other purposes.  

Just to round off the 'theme', we don't mean to sound negative on this but using a weapon you are not trained in (that is not intuitively stick-like in it's employment) is probably a less sound option than making use of the empty-hand training you have.


----------



## frankieus

Sukerkin said:


> ... but using a weapon you are not trained in (that is not intuitively stick-like in it's employment) is probably a less sound option than making use of the empty-hand training you have.



Yeah, I agree that if I use sharp blades without any experience I might end up killing myself with no intruder help. But my intention with this post was to determine the weapon that would grant me a better strategic solution inside a home and then train in its use.

So far that better choice I should train on seems to be two short/middle one side blades. that is why I thought about the Chinese Butterfly Swords, though I understand that Musashi developed a two swords fight style. right?


----------



## jarrod

i may be in the minority here, but out of the legal weapons you mentioned, i would go with a hammer.  any bladed weapon runs the risk of getting stuck in the first attacker & leaving you vulnerable to other attackers.  it is small enough that you can swing it in close quarters.  a good hammer strike will be immediately felt, whereas many victims of stab & slash wounds don't know they were hit.  the claw end could be used as a hook to the back of the neck, back of the knee, or the groin.  & if you have trained in empty hand martial arts, you can most likely figure out how to swing a hammer without hurting yourself.  just my thoughts,

jf


----------



## SA_BJJ

frankieus said:


> Yes, real sword considered as a collection item.
> 
> Spear guns are banned too, even a simple defense spray is illegal in my country, even blowpipes are banned. The cross bow only if for sports. Nonetheless using arrows could be fine for one intruder (assuming you don't miss), but they're always at least two so I don't think it would work.
> 
> About the locks and security systems... As I said they wait till you are at home, they only have to wait for some of your family members to go inside home to hold the door and break in... In any case I am not saying that passive security method has not to be there, just that they're not always enough.
> 
> Aluminum bat? sure... with some magic spells maybe?


What the hell country do you live in?


----------



## frankieus

jarrod said:


> i may be in the minority here, but out of the legal weapons you mentioned, i would go with a hammer.  any bladed weapon runs the risk of getting stuck in the first attacker & leaving you vulnerable to other attackers.  it is small enough that you can swing it in close quarters.  a good hammer strike will be immediately felt, whereas many victims of stab & slash wounds don't know they were hit.  the claw end could be used as a hook to the back of the neck, back of the knee, or the groin.  & if you have trained in empty hand martial arts, you can most likely figure out how to swing a hammer without hurting yourself.  just my thoughts,
> 
> jf


Mmm... you defenitely have a point with the hammer not getting stuck, but then it should be me attacking first cause otherwise I don't see how I can efficiently stop an ax blow with a hammer. I remind you that these guys usually bring a fireman axe with them to break doors just in case you lock yourself up in a room.


----------



## Sukerkin

frankieus said:


> YBut my intention with this post was to determine the weapon that would grant me a better strategic solution inside a home and then train in its use.


 
Ah, I understand.  I had not fully appreciated that you were not just after a hardware 'selection' but would be following up with tuition.



frankieus said:


> I understand that Musashi developed a two swords fight style. right?


 
So he did - Hy&#333;h&#333; Niten Ichi-ry&#363;.  It is both famous and infamous at the same time.  Famous because so many outside of the sword arts have heard of it and infamous because so many claim to teach it when they have no true background in it .


By the way, as an aside, your English is excellent.  My compliments.


----------



## jarrod

frankieus said:


> Mmm... you defenitely have a point with the hammer not getting stuck, but then it should be me attacking first cause otherwise I don't see how I can efficiently stop an ax blow with a hammer. I remind you that these guys usually bring a fireman axe with them to break doors just in case you lock yourself up in a room.


 
well first of all, in any home invasion situation it should be you attacking first.  whoever strikes first takes the initiative & has an immediate advantage.  

second, i think blocking an ax blow with any weapon would be difficult.  how is your footwork?  whatever the weapon, i think i would try to evade & counter-attack.  an ax will have the advantage in reach, but a hammer should be much faster. 

sukerkin is correct about your english, btw.

also, anyone who hasn't seen the movie "oldboy" should watch it.  it's a great movie, & has an excellent fight scene involving a hammer versus multiple opponents.  

jf


----------



## frankieus

jarrod said:


> second, i think blocking an ax blow with any weapon would be difficult.  how is your footwork?



Right, but do not forget you are inside your home, and unless you have Zen decorated house you will find your footwork messing with chairs, tables, sofa... you name it.

Of course stop an axe has to be difficult but with the so far personal choice of two short blades an axe can be "easily" handle like this:

http://www.expertvillage.com/video/109076_wing-tsun-butterfly-sword-defense.htm


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Something else to consider.  Many FMA's do a double stick and/or double blade. Might chek into those as well.


----------



## zeeberex

frankieus said:


> Right, I guess many of you would say that the best weapon for home defense would be a shotgun or similar but in my country is virtually impossible to acquire such licenses. Having a firearm without a license grants you years in jail not to mention using it! Even swords cannot be acquire as weapons but as collection item or decoration, so legally speaking if I protect myself with it would be like using a a decorative jar.
> 
> Unfortunately thieves have become in these days extremely violent in my country when it comes to break ins; before they would wait for you to be out of home and then would search the house for money and jewels. Now they don't bother, they wait till *you are at thome*, and then they break in and torture you to force you disclose the location of money or jewels... and you better have something to disclose cause otherwise they won't believe you and you'll have to go through an ordeal.
> 
> I guess most of us agree there is no such thing a "best sword" cause it depends on the situation, therefore, I would like to present the most usual scenario in the modern house break ins in my country so that we can discuss about the best weapon for that situation. I am really interested in your point of view since I know many of you are great experts in the field.
> 
> *Situation to consider* (according to police records)*: *
> 
> 
> Two intruders (minimum) breaks into your house.
> At least one carries a fireman axe (They use it to break doors in case you lock yourself in a room)
> The other/s usually carry big knifes, knuckle dusters and so on...
> Occasionally they might bring a handgun though not so common since they know you don't have one at home anyway.
> 
> *"Weapons" that I can legally purchase in my country:*
> 
> 
> Baseball bats.
> Knifes & Swords.
> Hammers, Axes, Chainsaw... Any garden tool.
> 
> *My guess for the best weapon:
> *
> 
> If I use a baseball bat against the axe I am done, so nope... And so it goes for the Hammer or any garden tools that I know.
> The axe would be a fifty-fifty thing against the guy with the axe and two slow to contain two attackers.
> The Chainsaw looks terrific in theory but have a few drawbacks that makes it not so good choice:
> might not work, or take me too much time to make it work.
> heavy and slow.
> a blow with the axe on the chainsaw might take the chain out of the rails leaving me with no weapon at all.
> 
> So that leaves me with a sword/s as best choice...
> *rapier & dagger*: with a trapping dagger the rapier might be the best choice for unarmored 1-1 duels, but this is not 1-1 and a good cutting powers seems to me a must in this situations.
> *one long sword*: perhaps if I am in the middle of the dinning room they would be the best choice, but if in a small room they could be really hard to maneuver. On the other hand they will be the best to keep away the intruder with the axe. But if I go for one long sword I think it is better a double edge longsword so that I can handle one attacker at 12 and other at 6 ( hitting with the backside edge at 6 and rapidly hitting at 12 without repositioning the blade).
> *two short swords*: great for small spaces, perhaps not so great against the axe, but so far imagining myself in that situation the two short swords seems to give me the best options; against the axe I can block and attack at the same time, and against the 12-6 I can use one blade for 12 and the other for 6.
> 
> *Conclusion: *Well I think the best choice is *two short single edge swords*. So how about *two Chinese butterfly swords*?
> 
> I would really appreciate you answers and help. Thank you very much.



do you mind if I ask what country we're talking about here?


----------



## zeeberex

Bob Hubbard said:


> What about a machette?  They're like $10 at Walmart near me, sold in the camping area, no questions asked.
> 
> 
> Defensive spray substitute - Wasp killer.  Long range, burns, is v.bad for them.
> 
> Also, take some classes in Jodo (not Judo), and learn how to use a Jo, or any short staff type thing like a broom or shovel handle.



Agreed, raid hornet killer and a lighter makes from a poor choice of victim. Otherwise, bear mace?


----------



## jarrod

frankieus said:


> Right, but do not forget you are inside your home, and unless you have Zen decorated house you will find your footwork messing with chairs, tables, sofa... you name it.
> 
> Of course stop an axe has to be difficult but with the so far personal choice of two short blades an axe can be "easily" handle like this:
> 
> http://www.expertvillage.com/video/109076_wing-tsun-butterfly-sword-defense.htm


 
unfortunately, there is no perfect solution to the scenario you're outlining.  my first reaction though would be to throw a chair, lamp, whatever then follow up with a strike.

i think that the space issue you mentioned would work more against an an ax than a hammer.  for instance if you have a doorway between you & the attacker he won't have many attacks available whereas you will still have several options.  

jf


----------



## jks9199

frankieus said:


> But wouldn't be yourself more efficient with two wakasahi instead one katana? specially considerent that intruders don't come alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Well... in my country you can legally use an equal force to the attack you're suffering. So if the intruder have no weapons I cannot attack him with the sword without getting in troubles but in this case the threat would be enough to make him run.
> 
> Anyway they always come arm so the use of the sword would be legal. At least in my country.



It sounds like you're already reasonably aware of the legal aspects of defending yourself in your country -- but, among the other good advice given, I'd definitely spend some time learning about the laws, too.  You'll hear people quote the infamous "rather be tried by twelve than carried by six" line here in the US -- but I'd personally rather avoid either option by knowing the laws.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

Hey Jarrod my dad liked thee ole' mighty hammer. Slept with it under his pillow and hand on it haha.

Sukerkin when using the katana in low ceilings and such does that mean you would not use Jodan no kamae?

That video clip using butterfly swords against a staff I guess is possible but I would think when using an Ax the power behind it would knock someone down or back if they blocked it.

I think blocking an Ax is not the best approach but because of its swinging and weight might be better to use timing and distancing to disarm someone.

But I never fought an person with an Ax lol.


----------



## Sukerkin

The options with the katana in low overhead situations depends on whether you're talking normal room height, a temporary lowering such as a doorway or a lower than usual ceiling.

Some environments call for a change of cut (_kiriage_ for example, which is a cut up from the waist (either directly from _nukitsuke_ or from _waki no kamae_) rather than from overhead) or for a change of stance (dropping to _seiza_ or _tate hiza_ to execute a cut from jodan).  Other's use blade handling to put force into a slice started with the tsuba in front and lower than the head or to support a thrust.

It's one of those times when I wish we were physically present so I could show you rather than vaguely tell you .

EDIT:  Darn it!  I hate five button mice some days!  I'd just added quite a bit of explanatory text to this post, describing some techniques and circumstances, when I accidently pressed the left shoulder button ... and lost the lot :grr:.

I don't know if the Net would yield anything but try Googling for _Mon Iri_, _Kiriage_, _Shiho Giri_, _So Do Me_ or _Tsuigekito_(first cuts of those three kata), _Tanashita_ or _Ryozume_ for some examples from _Muso Jikiden_.  The majority of techniques with katana in 'civilian' context deal with surprise attacks and restricted space, which is why I would be reasonably confident of using my sword in the house if I need to :lol:.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

Thanks for that.

Makes sense to do a cut from Jodan using seiza or tate hiza in the lower ceiling.


----------



## arnisador

Are Tasers legal (or not too illegal, which might be a reasonable risk)? Cattle prods? A powder to toss in the eyes?

A dog(s) is a great idea. A machete is an excellent choice if a sword is what you decide to use. Depending on the layout of your house perhaps another, longer  weapon would work too. Always have a backup weapon(s)...knifes, brass knuckles, saps, something.

A small pistol crossbow stationed near where you usually sit can slow one person down while you engage the other one. You need to have things nearby that can be _thrown _in a case like this. Slow them down, injure them, throw them off their game plan, buy others in your place time to escape/call police.

Don't forget that having a cell phone, charged and turned on, on your body is excellent defense. Dial the emergency number (like 911 in the U.S.) and loudly announce that you've done so.

If you're too outnumbered...think survival. Fighting isn't always the best self-defense strategy. If it's this big of a threat, stash $200 somewhere and be prepared to give it up.


----------



## Archangel M

SA_BJJ said:


> What the hell country do you live in?


 
Sounds like Australia after the Apocalypse. He better start hording gasoline.


----------



## frankieus

arnisador said:


> Are Tasers legal (or not too illegal, which might be a reasonable risk)? Cattle prods? A powder to toss in the eyes?



In Spain all these things are illegal, including the pistol crossbow and brass knuckles. About the chemical for the eyes you might end up like this poor police officer: http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=hMttrTtkYDg

About the too illegal thing... Well, you have a point there, perhaps I should consider to bend the law a bit with cattle prods, but I know for certain that cattle prods not even police are allowed to use them. If I go illegal and I kill an armed intruder with that I might end up in jail, but if that happens with a legal sword then I am fine. But you're right, it is worth you check how far can I bend the law in my advantge. 



arnisador said:


> If you're too outnumbered...think survival. Fighting isn't always the best self-defense strategy. If it's this big of a threat, stash $200 somewhere and be prepared to give it up.



I totally agree with you on this, unfortunately in Spain new trends among criminals that break in means they will torture you anyway to make sure you really only have those $200... And when I say torture I mean weeks in hospitals with possibles side-effects for life. So they won't go that easy with just $200, not to mention that they might want more than just money: daugthers, girlfriends, sisters... But good advice anyway, though I think that I will probably need $2000 to make them believe I have no more and be spared.


----------



## frankieus

Archangel M said:


> Sounds like Australia after the Apocalypse. He better start hording gasoline.



Hahaha... Yeah, I think Spain has one of the toughtest laws in the world when it comes to control weapons. Just a couple o decades ago Spain was just very fine when it comes to crime... I mean, thieves were "honest" doing their job and having weapons at home made not much sense at the time. 

But lately this has just gone crazy! gangs from South America and Ex-Soldiers from the extinct Yugoslavia came to Spain and little by little crimes became extremely violent and ruthless learning the ways of the newcomers. 

Just check their work in the background of the photo on a very famous person in Spain: http://www.abc.es/Media/200808/06/moreno--253x190.jpg

see the ax work on his head? he nearly dies. So well, I am just trying to cope with what I have: extremely violent criminals and a law that get me in jail if I even think to get a gun.


----------



## Carol

Frankius, those criminals sound like they are very smart and very organized.  That is very scary to hear that you live among that kind of threat


----------



## Sukerkin

That sounds a horrible situation to be in, *frankieus*.  

Many years ago I knew a couple of Spanish people quite well and the tales they told me were of how things were getting better gradually after Franco but that the police were still corrupt and more an 'enemy' of the 'normal' person than the crminal.

It seems things have not improved much, which is sad to hear.

It might be cold comfort but your countries present stance on personal defence is sadly not unique.  Governments still resist the common sense reality that weapon laws only disarm the law abiding .

My own strategy might seem a little odd at first reading.  

I have katana available in every room of the house (except the bathroom ... rust being an issue ).  Doesn't this mean that I am simply putting weapons 'into' the hands of anyone who breaks into our house?  

Well, yes it does.  

However, because a bike accident means that I can no longer defend empty-handed, it pays, legally, for my attackers to be armed also.  Given that what I am trained in is katana, it also follows that what I am best trained in defending against is katana.  So I want a burgular with violent intent to grab one of my 'wallhanger' pieces and come at me with that in preference to any other weapon.


----------



## frankieus

Sukerkin said:


> Many years ago I knew a couple of Spanish people quite well and the tales they told me were of how things were getting better gradually after Franco but that the police were still corrupt and more an 'enemy' of the 'normal' person than the crminal.



You get it wrong there; what that Spanish couple meant was that things were getting better in terms of personal rights, democracy and liberties, but security with Franco (as with Fidel Castro or any other dictator) was extremely high, criminality rates were extremely low because criminal basically had no rights and they feared police terribly.... 

Of course, when you get rights so do criminals and the story begins... I guess you cannot have everything. Police at the time were only "enemies" to people if they get into politics, democracy activist and so on..., otherwise your life was plain and easy, something that nowadays even strong opponents to Franco admit (privately of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)



Sukerkin said:


> I have katana available in every room of the house (except the bathroom ... rust being an issue )



Well that is a good question too; where to place the blades. I guess that if you only have one it is better place it in the bedroom.



Sukerkin said:


> So I want a burgular with violent intent to grab one of my 'wallhanger' pieces and come at me with that in preference to any other weapon.



Hey! I just thought up a way to give you some leverage against the burglar taking one of your katanas. There are are some special knots (in Spanish we call them navy knots) and dome are quick and  easy to loose them if you know how but otherwise is messy and you just might get the knot fixed and very hard to loose.

I could be a good idea in your case to place such kind of knot around your katana and fixed to the scabbard, this way it would be a piece of cake to draw your katana  for you, and someone not familiar with that knot will have to try to figure out what the hell is wrong with it... Thinking about it, it would be a good idea even to stop visitors to hurt themselves accidentally... anyway, just a random thought.


----------



## frankieus

Carol Kaur said:


> Frankius, those criminals sound like they are very smart and very organized.  That is very scary to hear that you live among that kind of threat



Well... I don't want you to get the picture that this happens to everybody everyday in Spain, the same way that accidental fires do not happen to everybody everyday... But they do certainly happen. 

I bought a fire extinguisher just after I survive to a fire at my home... The bottom line is that I don't want to survive to an intruder to take precautions.


----------



## Langenschwert

Ok, after reading about your situation and the suggestions offered, here's my further advice:

Don't bother with using two swords at once. It's crazy difficult, and makes it hard to grapple with your off hand, which is _very_ important when fighting with one-handed bladed weapons. I've done some small bit of HNIR... for rough and dirty self-defence, it takes too long to master for someone who does it part time. The European rapier masters pretty much thought the same thing about two swords... yes, it works, but it's not worth the effort for most people, since you have to become completely ambidextrous to make it truly effective.

So, get a machete, or better yet, a grossemesser (German medieval falchion). They look like this: http://www.albion-swords.com/swords/albion/nextgen/sword-grossemesser-soldat.htm

Note the crossguard and side protrustion (called a "nail") will help protect your hands when dealing with other swung weapons like an axe. A better close-combat sword has never been made, especially for civillian use. A Katana or shorter longsword are other good choices, since having two hands on a weapon is generally easier to learn, but everyone has their preferences. Although I'm primarily a longsword fighter, for home defence I'd pick the grossemesser.

Now, if you have a bedroom as a "safe room", get a spear if they're legal. You'll be able to skewer anybody that breaks down the door as they're crashing through with quick, pool-cue like thrusts.

But in all reality, move to someplace where you're allowed firearms. Barring that, join civil liberties groups that support firearms ownership (or start one!) and try to change the laws where you live while you train with whatever weapons and procedures the state allows. Guns really are the only sure defence, plain and simple.

And learn how to box. It's always a good idea to learn how to punch someone in the face REALLY hard.

Good luck,

-Mark


----------



## frankieus

Langenschwert said:


> Don't bother with using two swords at once. It's crazy difficult, and makes it hard to grapple with your off hand, which is _very_ important when fighting with one-handed bladed weapons.



Well I was thinking to use the left hand sword to block (the butterfly swords have half the blade bold for that purpose) and the right hand sword to cut, punch, and thrust. 

But you have a point and, in fact, I am thinking if it won't be better just to use a shield on my left hand and a gladius on my right one, I mean, after all gladiator would fight the real thing to death and that seemed a good combination... And perhaps easier to learn that two swords.


----------



## Langenschwert

frankieus said:


> Well I was thinking to use the left hand sword to block (the butterfly swords have half the blade bold for that purpose) and the right hand sword to cut, punch, and thrust.


 
Better to grapple from a bind IMO. It's generally safer.



> But you have a point and, in fact, I am thinking if it won't be better just to use a shield on my left hand and a gladius on my right one, I mean, after all gladiator would fight the real thing to death and that seemed a good combination... And perhaps easier to learn that two swords.


 
The gladiators didn't fight to the death that often. It was often show-fighting. The gladius is designed for fighting in ranks, not duelling, anyway. However, sword and shield combinations are very potent in general. Much better than two swords, probably by an order of magnitude. You might want more reach than a gladius offers though.

Also, use a weapon you like. That way you'll be more likely to train. 

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## frankieus

Langenschwert said:


> The gladiators didn't fight to the death that often. It was often show-fighting. The gladius is designed for fighting in ranks, not duelling, anyway. However, sword and shield combinations are very potent in general. Much better than two swords, probably by an order of magnitude. You might want more reach than a gladius offers though.



You seem to know a lot about gladiators. Do you happen to know what was their favored weapons choice when it came to death combats? 



Langenschwert said:


> Also, use a weapon you like. That way you'll be more likely to train.



Good Advice


----------



## pgsmith

Since you asked, I will throw in my opinions ... Using a sword, any sword, for self defense when you are untrained in its use is a very bad idea. They are pretty ineffectual against any weapon with some reach, like an axe, unless you are well trained. It takes quite a while to learn how to use a sword well enough to properly defend yourself with it. 

I totally agree with those folks that have said to improve your locks, and get a large dog. Both of those things will give you plenty of advance warning and distract the intruders, which will give you the upper hand in any encounter. My advice for a defensive weapon is one that I've not heard mentioned. I would suggest that you buy a heavy duty 20 or 24 inch pipe wrench. They fit the hand well, can deflect incoming blows, and are heavy and compact enough to deliver devastatingly effective counter blows. Add to that the fact that they're inexpensive and perfectly legal, and it seems to fit what you're looking for.


----------



## Langenschwert

frankieus said:


> You seem to know a lot about gladiators. Do you happen to know what was their favored weapons choice when it came to death combats?


 
No clue. But 75% of Gladiators lived to see retirement. Part of their diet (mostly vegetarian) was to give them more body fat, which bleeds more from superficial wounds for a better show.

I would think that gladiatores specialized in using their weapons both for "show work" and combats to the death, not specializing in different weapons for differnt shows.

The gladius is certainly a lethal, lethal weapon. It's just not designed for duelling, but certainly if you're good with it, you're a force to be reckoned with in a one on one situation. Remember that even two to one odds is VERY VERY bad. You need a lot of room to run to survive those odds.

Best regards,

-Mark

N.B. Another good combination is sword and dagger. Still a more useful combination than two swords.


----------



## thardey

To take a whole different tack here, historically, sailors and pirates had to fight in cramped, violent situations with only basic training.

A popular option for them was a short saber, or cutlass. (Much like a heavy machete with a kuckleguard) and a hatchet in the off hand.

You can easily trap, hook, pound, and chop with a hatchet. It's instintively easier to use than a sword or dagger, and had survived the test of combat throughout history.

(I don't recommend throwing it, though.)

If they're using an axe, they're probably using it for good reason. At least one small axe and one small sword could even, or beat the odds. But I would not dismiss the light axe so quickly, even a two-handed one.

Remember, theives are in it for a living: If the odds are even, most of the time they will not take the chance. They will only push it if they feel the odds are significantly in their favor. (Unless they're completely desparate.)


----------



## Gordon Nore

*frankieus*

I just scanned Canadian and US travel advisories for Spain. I had heard street crime was bad. My dad got mugged there in the late eighties -- not hurt, fortunately, but he was carrying multiple credit cards and hundreds of dollars in a small hand-held case. In the rush of the moment, he chased the attacker down an alley. According to the police, he was fortunate not to have caught him. As Carol pointed out, and you already know, street criminals seem to be organized. If there's one or two in your house, perhaps there's someone outside watching door.

I'm not a weapons guy -- I've had a little practice with the Korean short staff, some work with the tanto. My son, however, is very well versed in kali. One or two rattan sticks in his hands will raise welts and smash bones. Everything he learned with the sticks informed his practice of bladed weapons. Now, his empty-handed fighting is pretty devastating. His hands are are like a brick-layer's. It hurts beyond description.

What I like about his weapons stuff is that he's got reach over someone with a knife.

If you can get someone to teach you how to handle one or two sticks well, that can make your machete, if you really want it, a very effective tool. They way my son's school trains, they look at 'destroying' the hand. No hand, no weapon. The hand injuries are quite painful and debilititating. 

Two weapons in this scenario is risky. Drop one blade, and you've given it to your opponent. Drop a stick, maybe not so bad. You may need that extra hand to grapple, or just get doors open and get out. With the FMA stick training, you get really good hand arm conditioning.

This documentary clip of Guro Dan Inosanto is a bit dramatized, but it does show how many strikes you can land and keep your range if the guy wants to stick you with a blade. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH309YwzxsY&feature=related

http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/cis/cis_1024.html?css=print
http://www.voyage.gc.ca/dest/report-en.asp?country=274000


----------



## Carol

frankieus said:


> Well... I don't want you to get the picture that this happens to everybody everyday in Spain, the same way that accidental fires do not happen to everybody everyday... But they do certainly happen.
> 
> I bought a fire extinguisher just after I survive to a fire at my home... The bottom line is that I don't want to survive to an intruder to take precautions.



Understandable.   

There are some excellent traditions of blade-making in Spain, particular in the region of Andalusia.   Something you may want to consider is having one or two blades, even a folder (navaja), in every room...preferably where only you know where they are...so if trouble strikes you can easily find one.  

For a ranged weapon, you may want to also consider a suburito.  It is a long, heavy wooden training sword that is most typically used for the students of sword arts to develop their arm and upper body strength.    Especially if you practice with this and build up your strenght to where you can use it easily (this is always easier for men to do  ) This can make for a very damaging impact weapon.


----------



## thardey

Gordon Nore said:


> *frankieus*
> 
> I just scanned Canadian and US travel advisories for Spain. I had heard street crime was bad. My dad got mugged there in the late eighties -- not hurt, fortunately, but he was carrying multiple credit cards and hundreds of dollars in a small hand-held case. In the rush of the moment, he chased the attacker down an alley. According to the police, he was fortunate not to have caught him. As Carol pointed out, and you already know, street criminals seem to be organized. If there's one or two in your house, perhaps there's someone outside watching door.
> 
> I'm not a weapons guy -- I've had a little practice with the Korean short staff, some work with the tanto. My son, however, is very well versed in kali. One or two rattan sticks in his hands will raise welts and smash bones. Everything he learned with the sticks informed his practice of bladed weapons. Now, his empty-handed fighting is pretty devastating. His hands are are like a brick-layer's. It hurts beyond description.
> 
> What I like about his weapons stuff is that he's got reach over someone with a knife.
> 
> If you can get someone to teach you how to handle one or two sticks well, that can make your machete, if you really want it, a very effective tool. They way my son's school trains, they look at 'destroying' the hand. No hand, no weapon. The hand injuries are quite painful and debilititating.
> 
> Two weapons in this scenario is risky. Drop one blade, and you've given it to your opponent. Drop a stick, maybe not so bad. You may need that extra hand to grapple, or just get doors open and get out. With the FMA stick training, you get really good hand arm conditioning.
> 
> This documentary clip of Guro Dan Inosanto is a bit dramatized, but it does show how many strikes you can land and keep your range if the guy wants to stick you with a blade. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH309YwzxsY&feature=related
> 
> http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/cis/cis_1024.html?css=print
> http://www.voyage.gc.ca/dest/report-en.asp?country=274000


 
All good points, but I would like to point out one thing that I don't agree with -- that is that "If you can get someone to teach you how to handle one or two sticks well, that can make your machete, if you really want it, a very effective tool." A bladed weapon strikes differently that a blunt-force weapon. You need to learn to incorporate a "draw" into the strike, otherwise the machete becomes an unbalanced blunt weapon.

Axes and the like are actually "blunt force weapons," since they "cleave" and smash what they hit -- they're heavy enough to not require a draw. (which is why they are more instinctive to use) But machetes are too light to make use of the edge effectively, unless used in a slicing motion.


----------



## Carol

thardey said:


> All good points, but I would like to point out one thing that I don't agree with -- that is that "If you can get someone to teach you how to handle one or two sticks well, that can make your machete, if you really want it, a very effective tool." A bladed weapon strikes differently that a blunt-force weapon. You need to learn to incorporate a "draw" into the strike, otherwise the machete becomes an unbalanced blunt weapon.
> 
> Axes and the like are actually "blunt force weapons," since they "cleave" and smash what they hit -- they're heavy enough to not require a draw. (which is why they are more instinctive to use) But machetes are too light to make use of the edge effectively, unless used in a slicing motion.



It depends on how sticks are trained.  Filipino stylists generally do stickwork in ways that represent the stick as an impact weapon, as well as the stick as a (representative) bladed weapon...training on cuts and blade alignment instead of just impact strikes.


----------



## Gordon Nore

thardey said:


> All good points, but I would like to point out one thing that I don't agree with -- that is that "If you can get someone to teach you how to handle one or two sticks well, that can make your machete, if you really want it, a very effective tool." A bladed weapon strikes differently that a blunt-force weapon. You need to learn to incorporate a "draw" into the strike, otherwise the machete becomes an unbalanced blunt weapon.
> 
> Axes and the like are actually "blunt force weapons," since they "cleave" and smash what they hit -- they're heavy enough to not require a draw. (which is why they are more instinctive to use) But machetes are too light to make use of the edge effectively, unless used in a slicing motion.



Fair enough. I'm speaking as an observer of my son's FMA training. They train in much the way Carol describes.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

One long knife. Something like a Bowie or a Divers knife. Then develop the skill set necessary to BE the thing that goes bump in the night.

Boxing, so you can absorb blows with your free arm that are aimed at your head, while launching a simultaneous counter: You can take some shots to the body, and still have vital seconds in which to operate. To the head? Notsomuch. Lights go out, and you're done. So's your family.

Parrying, trapping, pinning, countering. Quick dispatch cuts to arteries and veins, stabs in multiples sequences to vital organs and soft spots (not one stab, but 5 stabs in one count of time. One beat of the song, so to speak).

Don't worry about the 12 - 6 thing; it ain't gonna happen. Only one at a time will reach you. And should you find yourself somehow, miraculously, in that unique dilemma? Bum rush the 12:00 with multiple dispatch strike and slash flurries, and as he goes down under your rush, you can turn to face the second guy. Chances are slim, though, as he sees his buddy go down in a gushing pile of a dozen slices, that he'll do anything but change his mind and run. Most crooks prefer easy targets. 

Tactial Planning Advantage: You can stash multiple knives all over the house, so that no matter where you are, you are within 2 long steps of a blade. That will give you more than enough time to respond to the first sounds of an axe head chopping down your door, even in the dead of night.

Training Note: Get over blood. Yours, and theirs. Survival in combat is a case of choosing to sustain injury in exchange for coming out the survivor. That means don't be afraid to take your shots, but remember that if you take one, be sure to give three while his attacks are still in the moment of opening your flesh or breaking your bones. And don't quit until it's done. Don't ever quit. You can always go to the hospital and get sewn up and casted later, but you have to be alive to do so. Emergency room bills are better than undertaker bills. Money spent on defense lawyers is easier to replace than the lives of ones you love.

D.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Bad guy comes at yyou with a knnuckle duster, and gets this:





 
or





 
Or


----------



## arnisador

Some good clips! I especially liked the first one.


----------



## Brian King

I was watching a couple of thirty year old kids playing a video game the other day and as they prepared their on screen fighters they chose certain weapons that they hoped would give them advantage and as they played the games they would hunt for weapons that would allow them to defeat their gaming enemies and proceed to the next level of the game. It is an interesting phenomenon and one in my opinion that should be guarded against even if it is in our nature. I am referring to the urge of focusing on a weapon as some kind of magic shield. If I have this particular weapon I shall be safe and more powerful than the one who has that weapon type of thinking. This type of thinking can be clearly seen when you talk to people who have bought for instance a firearm thinking that now that they have this shiny black equalizer that they are now safe, never mind that they have not taken lessons on its effective use nor practice more than once or twice actually using the weapon. They gain a confidence and a security from the mere procession of the weaponuntil they hear of a firearm that has more rounds than theirs, or some magazine writer tells of a newer shinier whiz-bang and when hearing about this the feelings of insecurity and wants often return until the new better weapon in processes. It can become an almost endless circle. This can also be seen in those martial artists that learn a perfect technique for a particular situation. They feel good that they can now survive and overcome this situationuntil they find somebody that knows the counter to their technique. So they now must learn the counter to the counter. This works great until they meet somebody faster than they are and with that speed the technique is beaten. So the martial artist works on getting faster and faster and this now works until they meet somebody much stronger than they are so they now have to work on getting stronger and stronger before they again feel that confidence that having the perfect xyz will protect them. It is my opinion that no decision should be based on fear. This goes for weapon selection as well as focusing on your assailant (or possible assailants) weapon(s). Focusing on the axe or whatever misses the fact that there is some creep attached to it. That is more the danger not the type of weapon. Fight the man/men not the weapon. 

Theorizing about the weaknesses of your home, the routes you take to and from work can be an interesting exercise. Theorizing about the strengths of those thugs that would rob rape and kill can also be a worthwhile exercise. But for all the interest, all the theory, all the worthwhile considerations to become more than cerebral stealers of time a person must be willing to put the theory to test and to practice. Merely having the advantage of a stronger better shinier weapon is not enough, knowing your enemy is good but in my opinion also not enough. Looking about and seeing your weaknesses and strengths, learning about those that wish you harm are steps towards wisdom but in my opinion the first step is realizing that security is an illusion, no matter how strong, how smart, how fast, how sharp, how accurate it will not be enough. Realizing that you will never have all the answers is the first step. Arming yourself is wise but it is just one of many steps a person may face. Worrying to much what arms with just delays the journey.

Just some random thoughts your mileage may vary
Regards
Brian King


----------



## frankieus

First I'd like to thank everybody for their help, really, I've learn a lot from all your post and I have summarized your advices in a way that I think most of us would agree:

*1-* There is no best sword but best sword for every situation and person! I mean, given a particular situation, like home defense, nearly every possible weapon have been advised, and all this choices are not just based on personal taste but probably on the individual being short, tall, slim, fat, weak, strong...

*2-* Since we don't know what room we're gonna be when the intruder breaks in, we'd better have a weapon in each room that fits that room layout. Which is kind of fine if you intend to have a collection, we just have to place our staff nicely... and wisely.

*3-* Whatever the collection of weapons we choose, we have to practice in its usage. Which is cool cause that means lots of fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So we better choose weapons not only because they're good but because we fancy them, this way we will probably practice more. 

*4-* We should remember that the combat attitude is even more important that the weapon we use, so we not only have to make sure we have our weapons ready but so our minds.

Said so, those guidelines let us lots of room to decide what and how, and in my personal case the first thoughts about the what and how is going to be something like:

*1- Dooway *             - Gladius
*2- My Bedroom *      - Katana
*3- Guest Bedroom*   - Dao / DaDao
*4- Dinning Room*     - Longsword / Dane
*5- Bath Room*          - Stainless Steel Folded Knife & Anti-Wasp Spray
*6- Corridor*              - Butterfly Swords / PuDao


The only thing annoying me is that crooks will have a sword in every room too, that is why I am thinking about some sort of sea cadet knot that I can attach to the scabbard so that if you know the knot it can be easily untied but if you don't it will take you a while to figure it out... Or any other sort of measure that would not make it easy for them to draw the sword but only for those that know the "trick", besides this will stop visitors kids to draw the sword and play with it.

In fact the winning trick that, so far, I have figure out so far is to attach a rope to the sword and to a metal puzzle (http://www.maxpuzzles.co.uk/metalpuzzles.html) If you already tried to solve one of these you already know that is not that easy, and even paying close attention it can take you long to solve it and separate the two metal pieces... till you learn the trick, then it just take you a split of a second to solve it ans separate the two pieces. 

So if I attach one of these to the sword and the intruders won't have time, nor patience, nor the peace of mind necessary to solve the puzzle and draw my swords against me... And as for kids, well it will take them long enough to solve the puzzle so that I can wonder where the hell  they are AND... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just thought up that I could add some little bells on the rope so that kids can't mess with the puzzle without me noticing    hahaha... geee... this is fun! And again, thank you all!:asian:


----------



## dewey

Without reading all 5 pages of this thread...I'd suggest the following:

machete

It will pass as a garden tool (e.g. chop up tree limbs) and not as a weapon. No legal issues to contend with. 

Nix the blade in every room arrangement...that'll provide home intruders with equal access to your home defense weapons. Plus, that's just too damned expensive! I don't know about you, but I don't have that kind of money. You only need one...and keep it in your bedroom. Why? Because that's the only place in your home that you'll most likely be caught off guard (i.e. while you're sleeping).

Keep the machete in your bedroom, tucked under your mattress with just the handle sticking out. Place it by the head of the bed with the handle facing whatever direction it is natural to grap while lying in bed. That way, easy deployment in an emergency. 

The machete is a perfect home defense weapon in that it is rapidly deployable, short length so no concerns about use in restricted spaces. Also, it's a hacking weapon...which means the more you panic and start swinging wildly...the more damage you'll do. Swords with fine edges must be "swung" at a specific trajectory (depending upon design) in order to be the most effective. Sure, they'll still cut or slice, but not as well if you don't get the angle & trajectory correct.  

It's what I use for home defense.


----------



## frankieus

dewey said:


> Nix the blade in every room arrangement...that'll provide home intruders with equal access to your home defense weapons.



Yeah well, that is why I plan to use a metal puzzle to lock the blades to the scabbard. I 'll do that in all blades but the one in the bedroom since chances are that bedroom is the last room intruders will have access to and, if they catch me sleeping, I don't even have to unlock the blade.



dewey said:


> Plus, that's just too damned expensive! I don't know about you, but I don't have that kind of money.



Hahaha... Yeah, yeah.. it is, specially if you buy fine blades but that list is more a wish list for the future, I perhaps can afford to buy one good blade every one or two years. 



dewey said:


> You only need one...and keep it in your bedroom. Why? Because that's the only place in your home that you'll most likely be caught off guard (i.e. while you're sleeping).



Yeah, I agree, that is why the first blade I buy will be placed in my bedroom or close to it.


----------

